# Skyrim console command to finish quests



## Jad (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey,

I want to know which console command line and example to complete quests. I'm going to give my commands to someone (anyone) to run so my save file (*XBOX 360*) is modded with completed quests, but not sure how to go about it. Also, will doing this ensure that the NPC's in the game recognize you have completed a quest?



> *Example 1*
> _SetObjectiveCompleted <quest ID> <stage #> <1 to set, 0 to unset)_
> SetObjectiveCompleted MQ101 30 1
> _This is the First stage of the quest, does this code mean I completed it and if I run the game I am automatically in the second stage?
> ...





> *Example 2*
> _setstage <quest ID> <stage #>_
> setStage MQ101 30
> setStage MQ101 50
> _Does this complete Stage 1 and 2 of the Unbound Quest line or does it just complete the first stage and I am put in the second stage of the quest?_


*Quest ID's*
_Main Quest Line_
MQ101 = _"Unbound"_
*Stage ID: *30 = _"(Objective is assigned): Make our way to the Keep"_
*Stage ID:* 50 = _"(Objective is assigned): Enter the Keep with Hadvar or Ralof"_

Also, Another question: If those codes are used to finish an entire quest line, do the "prize/reward" item(s) get stored in my inventory, or if I wanted them, I would have to also manually use the code for those specific items?

Thank you very much for any provided answers!


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> This is the First stage of the quest, does this code mean I completed it and if I run the game I am automatically in the second stage?



Yes, it should mean that you'll move onto the next quest objective though I could be wrong since I haven't used that command and haven't played the game in a while. 



> Does this complete Stage 1 and 2 of the Unbound Quest line or does it just complete the first stage and I am put in the second stage of the quest?



You'll be put in whatever stage you specified.


----------



## Jad (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it should mean that you'll move onto the next quest objective though I could be wrong since I haven't used that command and haven't played the game in a while.


So that exact combination of the code in Example 1, will finish Stage 1 and  put me in Stage 2 of the "Unbound Quest" just to be sure? It'd be cool if you could come back with a 100% answer. If I put SetObjectiveCompleted command for all the stages in a quest . Would that quest be completed fully? For example if I put SetObjectiveCompleted MQ101 30 then SetObjectiveCompleted MQ101 50 1 then SetObjectiveCompleted MQ101 100 1 and onwards up to the last stage of that quest line, it should be completed fully right (example UnboundQuest)? Or can I just put SetObjectiveCompleted MQ101 900 1  (900 = last stage of Unbound quest) by itself and that would have completed all the stages before hand. Which means that I don't have to put SetObjectiveCompleted command for each stage. I can just SetObjectiveCompleted for the last stage of the quest and all preceding/last stages are automatically completed.



Eternal Goob said:


> You'll be put in whatever stage you specified.



if I put setStage for every single stage in a quest, up until the last stage. Would that put me on the last stage of the quest or finish the entire quest line?

See this is why it is crucial to make sure I get the correct answers with someone being able to verify this code. The code to complete quests.


----------

